# Best Saint brake pads?



## Freerider Forever (Jan 22, 2004)

Ok, here's the story. My Saint brakes are awesome, however, the stock Shimano pads seem to lose considerable performance after a couple months. The pads aren't worn out, they just stop gripping. Anyone else had this issue? Anyways, I'm curious if anyone has had any luck with other aftermarket pads. I know EBC, Jagwire, and Koolstop make Saint pads. Any input? Thanks.


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

Galfer.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

run one metalic and the other ceramic....works like a charm


----------



## Freerider Forever (Jan 22, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> run one metalic and the other ceramic....works like a charm


Hmmm, never heard of that...anyone else tried this?


----------



## GnaR9 (Jul 7, 2007)

Freerider Forever said:


> Hmmm, never heard of that...anyone else tried this?


Tried it, liked it. But I'm think I'm dealing w/ the same thing you are. The brakes started fading significantly on the longer super steep runs. Tried full resin, still faded. Now I'm running full metallic and it's better. Never tried those after market pads though. Just letting you know you're not alone.


----------



## NWfreeride (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm running resin/metallic in mine... pretty great combo for varying conditions.


----------



## eknomf (Jun 21, 2005)

I'm also now running the one resin/one metallic combo now and it works great. I've also run full metallic and the Galfer pads. I strongly recommend not getting the Galfer pads - they worked horribly for me. On longer steep downhills the brakes would overheat so much they stopped working. I once hit a tree at near full speed in Kamloops because of this - I just kept accelerating and the tree was the only way to stop. To solve the problem I began dumping water from my camelback on them when they got hot. As high tech as water-cooled disc brakes are, the pads arn't worth running just for the extra month or so they will last.


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

Resin pads suck when it gets wet.....even if it's only one side, your braking noticeably suffers.



FULL METAL!!!!
:band: :rockon: :drumroll: :band:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

GnaR9 said:


> . The brakes started fading significantly on the longer super steep runs. .


wow...never had a problem at whistler running top top to bottom runs


----------



## creyc (May 24, 2005)

eknomf said:


> I'm also now running the one resin/one metallic combo now and it works great. I've also run full metallic and the Galfer pads. I strongly recommend not getting the Galfer pads - they worked horribly for me. On longer steep downhills the brakes would overheat so much they stopped working. I once hit a tree at near full speed in Kamloops because of this - I just kept accelerating and the tree was the only way to stop. To solve the problem I began dumping water from my camelback on them when they got hot. As high tech as water-cooled disc brakes are, the pads arn't worth running just for the extra month or so they will last.


Saints overheating? :skep:

When was the last time you had them properly bled with new fluid?


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

EBC Reds. loved em. gripped better, the compound didn't heat up as much as the shimano semi-metals, and they stop amazing. the galfer's are nice, but dont' compare to the EBC pads. check em out man.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Im running stock half and half pads like many others are. After these die I will be going to galfer semi metalic


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

creyc said:


> Saints overheating? :skep:
> 
> When was the last time you had them properly bled with new fluid?


something is up....i am calling too much brake grab


----------



## creyc (May 24, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> something is up....i am calling too much brake grab


Yup..dontcha know you shouldn't drag the brakes


----------



## eknomf (Jun 21, 2005)

creyc said:


> Saints overheating? :skep:
> 
> When was the last time you had them properly bled with new fluid?


Yeah they were overheating, but only on long steep runs where you pretty much have to drag the brakes. They are bled well and work great all the time now, and most of the time with those pads. I never had trouble at whistler or anything where you arn't braking all the time.


----------



## jezhkrider (Mar 22, 2006)

I am running Godridge sinterd pads, which seem to work fine with mine, never had an issue. Heard of some people saying that 7" rotors often cause a prob. I run 8" as i guess many others do, along with goodridge lines and hope floating rotors, all of which are said to help re the over heating and related problems.


----------

